# Semlink at Gordon-Conwell



## matt01 (Oct 7, 2012)

For those who have attended or are otherwise informed, I would be interested in any opinions on the distance courses that GC offers. It looks like they are self-paced, and that they can be used for a third of the M.Div.


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 7, 2012)

I have done one, and am in one currently.

I guess I can only really speak for the classes that I've participated in, but the program pretty much runs itself, and everything is done through sakai.gcts.edu. It used to be that they would send you a dvd with all of the mp3 lectures and course outlines, syllabus, etc., but now its all on that website. They are also encouraging students to take their exams online as well, supervised by a proctor of course, which I like a whole lot better than writing in a blue book and mailing it. There is an interactive part, which includes a few exchanges of emails with the TA who gives you a prompt to respond to, as well as 3 (or 4) other responses that you enter into sakai in a message board along with other students taking the class at the same time.

You get 6 months to complete a course, which is nice for me since I have a 1 year old and one on the way. For me, the format works well. I ride a train to work, so I find the mp3s are a good thing to listen to. Of course, with any self-paced program there is a discipline required to not get behind. All in all, I have found it very convenient.

If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to tell you what I know/think.


----------



## Sebastian Kim (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi! My wife actually works in there. So far I saw the semlinks look great, but of course it will also depend on the professor who made it


----------

